# Checking signature after emerge-webrsync - GPG question

## charles17

I am trying emerge-webrsync with app-crypt/gentoo-keys according to this section from handbook.

 *Quote:*   

>  * Running $myvarcmd
> 
> >>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...
> 
> Fetching most recent snapshot ...
> ...

 

Now I am a little confused by that gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature! message.  What does it mean,  what's missing?  I'm not a GPG expert.

----------

## Princess Nell

Recommended reading: the GNU Privacy Handbook, https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html, in particular the section about trust, https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/x334.html.

----------

## charles17

 *Princess Nell wrote:*   

>  in particular the section about trust, https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/x334.html.

 

Princess Nell

Thanks for the link. Exactly what I was looking for.

----------

## bwakkie

I did a emerge-webrsync today with a tar with the same timestamp...

 2017-06-29 21:25:21

is the source machine that is creating the tar ok as it seams it is not??

and by the way, i didn't have the gpg conflict

regards

----------

## charles17

 *bwakkie wrote:*   

> I did a emerge-webrsync today with a tar with the same timestamp...
> 
>  2017-06-29 21:25:21

 

Same here: *Quote:*   

>  * Running $myvarcmd
> 
> >>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...
> 
> Fetching most recent snapshot ...
> ...

 

 */usr/portage/metadata/.checksum-test-marker  wrote:*   

>  ~ $ cat /usr/portage/metadata/.checksum-test-marker 
> 
> 1453337129 Thu Jan 21 00:45:29 UTC 2016
> 
> # Testcase for mirror network:
> ...

 

 *bwakkie wrote:*   

> is the source machine that is creating the tar ok as it seams it is not??
> 
> and by the way, i didn't have the gpg conflict

 How did you configure the webrsync-gpg?

----------

## toralf

 *Princess Nell wrote:*   

> Recommended reading: the GNU Privacy Handbook, https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html, in particular the section about trust, https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/x334.html.

 "Unable to connect"  :Sad: 

----------

## Massimo B.

Hi, some similar question we discussed recently here: Validated Gentoo repository snapshots

There it was said there is a bug envolved, but no activity yet.

----------

